# McCormick Hiring Process



## ITBITB13 (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody here work for McCormick, or at least went through their hiring process? I think I just landed an interview. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im just leaving MC after 3 yrs great place awesome expiernce, interview is super laid back but dress nice, its a skills assesment and a normal interview... why do you wanna work here blah blah blah. Pm me if u want anymore info.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Sep 6, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Im just leaving MC after 3 yrs great place awesome expiernce, interview is super laid back but dress nice, its a skills assesment and a normal interview... why do you wanna work here blah blah blah. Pm me if u want anymore info.




Hey man, how's it going? I am stoked for this opportunity. Any help or advice would be really helpful. How's the skills assessment done?


----------



## MusicMedic (Sep 6, 2011)

they are hiring again?


----------



## the.devil.himself (Sep 11, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> they are hiring again?



same thing i wanna know!!


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 11, 2011)

I know for a fact they have phones... Give them a call


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> I know for a fact they have phones... Give them a call



x2 haha


----------



## ktcan (Nov 7, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> they are hiring again?



I'm currently an employee of McCormick Ambulance (almost four years now), and I can't say enough good things about the place. They have their problems and their blind spots, just like anybody else you'll ever work for, but its an amazing place to get some legit 911 experience in a system that really lets you be aggressive (County lets you do almost anything on scene...within your scope of practice, of course). Management is fair as long as you keep your head down, work hard, and don't get complacent, lazy, or troublesome. 

My understanding is that they are currently hiring choosily. In other words, they put a class or two through every now and then just to keep the ranks up, but nothing like the hiring freeze of a year ago or the hiring boom two years before that. 

Brush up on patient assessment, dress nice, be respectful and ON TIME. 

If you have any other questions, PM me!


----------



## MrClean (Nov 18, 2011)

*Medics for McCormick*

Was just wondering if McCormick is looking for medics, and if so, what the starting pay would be, and if they pay for any experience, thanks in advance


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 18, 2011)

starting pay for medics is around 10.50 I think. only 2 medic rigs west hollywood and hawthorn. basically fire is in charge still, its mainly for ALS IFTs, every once in a while you will run a mutual aid in the beach cities.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 18, 2011)

Do they hire part time emts?


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 18, 2011)

no, I know one case in which they did but no. you need to be full time and then when a PT spot opens up you can put in for it.


----------



## MrClean (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info mike1390 appreciate it


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

I have an app waiting to get sent out... but the commute would be ridiculous.


----------



## ktcan (Nov 18, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> no, I know one case in which they did but no. you need to be full time and then when a PT spot opens up you can put in for it.



Three month minimum as a full-timer, last time I checked, before you could go part time. And then, only if they have open part time spots.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 6, 2015)

hey guys just a question does MC have you take a written test and skills for hiring process? or just skills? thanks!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 6, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> hey guys just a question does MC have you take a written test and skills for hiring process? or just skills? thanks!



They did both written and skills, plus an essay, When I applied in 2009.


----------

